# What kind of pigeons do I have?



## sfenoid (Jul 3, 2008)

I rescued one white male pigeon and then got 3 more from a friend. The white paired with another one and they already have an egg( after a failed first try).
The other brown couple is not doing anything in the name of love but just couple days ago when I let the white male out and the brown female out the white male ( i call him Homer) went after the brown female and to my shock and surprise she let him on top of her!! not once but few times that day and few times the next day..Is that normal? so Homer is polygamous pigeon?? 
I felt bad for the other brown male, what a shame! He is a very fancy and good looking guy but he doesnt perform for the lady )
Anyway, I was just wondering what are the types of these pigeons, all four are different..
Any help?


----------



## sfenoid (Jul 3, 2008)

and the other female below:
she has feathers on her feet too, not as big as the brown male though...


----------



## gramacluck (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness what beautiful birds. The foot feathers are fantastic. 

I recently had a Pigeon drop in on me and only just this weekend was able to acquire two more birds in hopes of getting a mate for the drop in. I have named him/her Walter and he is a looker also. 

So many birds and so much to learn. Congrats on your new friends and good luck with them 

Jaynie


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

My grandad used to keep pigeons that looked exactly like the one in the first photo... oooh, i wish i'd listened to him when he told me what they were...... bummer!! Lol!! They are very beautiful though. I especially love the last hen. What gorgeous markings.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

the first with the white cap looks to be a saxon priest 
the one in the photo with him looks like maybe an Armenian or Serbian highflyer not sure
third is a white homer 
and forth looks like a roller


----------



## sfenoid (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you guys for the nice comments!  I love my birds too.
I now recall someone telling me that the first one was a kind of priest, so you must be right about that!
I also guessed the white must be a homer.
So what does a roller do? DO they roll or tumble in the air or what?
I noticed the Armenian/Serbian brown is a very strong flier. She flew even with all her wings clipped and half of her tail gone!! I was amazed.

1- I have few questions again. I am trying to train Homer to fly by throwing him into air from different places around my house. He seems to have difficulty in flying even though all his feathers are intact. He is also very friendly and wont run away from people too much. Today I threw him in the air from the front yard hoping that he will find his way to the backyard but he stood on the roof and then eventually landed in front of my door where I was sitting. I caught him and he actually sat on my hand like a parrot  Should I not expect him to fly?

2- The Saxon priest has very long feet feathers and they keep breaking from walking around the cage. It bothers me to see him like that. He walks with difficulty. I plugged his broken feathers and new ones came out but they breal too. What can I do to help him have nice looking feet feathers. And why wouldnt he mate with the other female?(armenian/sirbyan)

3- I clipped all of their wings and then I plugged them out so th enew ones would come out. It has been like 3 months. Is that enough time to encourage them fly outside and expect them to come back. During these 3 months they have been outside almost everyday, walking around in the yard like chickens and they always go back in their cages. I just want them to fly freely and come back. Is that possible? or should I wait for youngsters?

Thank you all for great info! This forum is very exciting and informational


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Your birds are lovely and thank you for sharing the pics. I can't answer all your questions but will answer some.*

1- I have few questions again. I am trying to train Homer to fly by throwing him into air from different places around my house. He seems to have difficulty in flying even though all his feathers are intact. He is also very friendly and wont run away from people too much. Today I threw him in the air from the front yard hoping that he will find his way to the backyard but he stood on the roof and then eventually landed in front of my door where I was sitting. I caught him and he actually sat on my hand like a parrot  Should I not expect him to fly?
*If the bird isn't flying, it is because he isn't feeling good or he isn't actually a homing pigeon. You should observe him-isolate, and keep him indoors. He sounds too tame to be out side anyway, and because he doesn't fly well-he can end up some hawks meal. PLEASE don't just force him to fly, if he wanted to, or could he would.*
2- The Saxon priest has very long feet feathers and they keep breaking from walking around the cage. It bothers me to see him like that. He walks with difficulty. I plugged his broken feathers and new ones came out but they breal too. What can I do to help him have nice looking feet feathers. And why wouldnt he mate with the other female?(armenian/sirbyan)
*This kind of pigeon should be kept in ample space and have a large cubby to live in to accomodate the foot feathering, don't let his flooring get dirty, keep it clean, and make sure he has a bath pan big enough to accomodate his foot feathering. *
3- I clipped all of their wings and then I plugged them out so th enew ones would come out. It has been like 3 months. Is that enough time to encourage them fly outside and expect them to come back. During these 3 months they have been outside almost everyday, walking around in the yard like chickens and they always go back in their cages. I just want them to fly freely and come back. Is that possible? or should I wait for youngsters?
*Please do not pluck their feathers out, they will get new ones in the molt season. How old are the birds? Are they homing pigeons? Have they been trap trained? Best to start training youngsters for flying, and enjoy the current birds you have and you can use them for breeders. Make sure you do the homework, including all the preventives and offer nutrition. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think the white one is a homer. It's awfully big looking and the feet look very big. My first guess was a King, but I guess it could be a homer too. Kings don't fly too too well, so that might explain his problem flying. I guess it could also be a Carneau. They're basically the same as Kings.

Also, the bird in the second picture with the priest I think is a Domestic Flight. I say that because of the bright clear eyes and the crest. They're a flying breed and should fly around the loft for long periods of time, but never leaving sight of the loft. I've got two male rollers that look just like yours but in different colors. I'm not quite sure if they're much of the flying type since I've never seen mine fly much. My smaller, more slender rollers used to fly high and do backflips in flight like rollers are supposed to do. I don't know much about rollers, but I think yours (and mine) may be more like show rollers? 
If the white bird really is a King, that could explain him being so cocky. All of my Kings were always courting every hen in sight 
Also, you'll need to keep a good watch on all the birds when they're out. All of these breeds, especially the Priest and King, are much slower than homers so they'll have a very hard time escaping hawks and other predators. I wouldn't advise letting out the Priest much unless you can keep an eye on him.

Also about the Priest's muffs. V-perches like these help a lot with show breeds like him. They keep the feet clean much easier.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1045.jpg
Using some kind of bedding in the loft like wood shavings will make it easier to clean too. Frequent baths will make the birds happy and help them stay clean as well


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> A
> *Also, you'll need to keep a good watch on all the birds when they're out. *All of these breeds, especially the Priest and King, are much slower than homers so they'll have a very hard time escaping hawks and other predators. I wouldn't advise letting out the Priest much unless you can keep an eye on him.


I totally agree. They are lovely pigeons, just be very careful letting them out. The fancier ones especially have a very low chance of escaping a hawk or other predator. Especially the one that doesn't want to fly much, I would recommend not letting him out at all for his own safety. Many of us keep what we call "prisoner" birds (though if my aviaries are prisons, I wouldn't mine doing time!!) and they are just as happy and healthy as free-fliers. A nice, large aviary aka flight pen is the perfect set up for them. Room to fly a bit in a safe environment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

I still think that the head of that second pigeon is that of a homer not a king pigeon , they seem to have a smaller wattle for one thing and a pinker pointier beak too .. I have one king pigeon here and his head is alot different then the heads of my homers .. doesnt mean hes a good homer but it you have to admit that theirs alot of bad flying white homers out there that dont like to fly ... just my 15 cents 
and then about the eye on the other , most high flyers have white eyes if you know the breeds , its true that flights do too but it doesnt even have white flight feathers which make it a flying flight to begin with  now as for the priest , most people trim the foot feathers to help them get around better just dont trim them to short that they bleed and theres no need to pluck them but they arent really a flying breed so you really should be keeping them insid ethe loft not out wherethings will eat them if given the chance


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Not all flights are perfectly colored though. Besides, all I can see is one or two flight feathers on each side anyways  It's just the standard for them to have white flights. It is a highflier or flight or something similar, no doubt about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

comparason shots















a flight​very close so you never know


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

here are some serbians


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Great birds. But I too think the white one is a King. It's the way he stands, I suppose. You should get some nice fliers for flying, these ones are great little birds but not acrobats.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They do both look very similar, but in the end the bird is pretty so it doesn't matter much 
The Flight you posted is also very pretty  I would have loved to get into Flights, but I think we have too many trees around here for them to fly properly. Not to mention once they get too far from the loft to see it, there's a good chance you lost the bird. Now sadly I'm giving up my Flights and trying to find good homes for them


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to agree they dont like to fly much with lots of trees around , mine just like to head for the roof and do alot of wing clapping while they are at it lol they do have some awesome coloring to them too and you never know what they are gonna throw next but as for flying they are nothing like homers thats for sure


----------



## sfenoid (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you for the replies you guys, especially Treesa and Becky 
I dont think Homer (white male) is a King. I looked at some pictures and he definitely is not! He must be a homer.
The brown female must be a Serbian as you guys said. Her wings were clipped then plucked except the first two(for the looks), so thats why you couldnt see all her wing feathers. She seems to be a very strong flier! She actually escaped after I clipped 10 feathers from each of her wing and almost half of her tail feather came off during the struggle to catch her ( I felt sad). 

I have two rabbit cages and that where they live for now. SO the bottom of the cages is mesh wire, all the droppings fall on the ground. It doesnt look too bad for now so I never thought of cleaning anything yet. I didnt have time to build an aviary yet. Besides it looks like a big job to do for me, I am not sure if I will ever get to it. I would like to keep more birds too but not like this.
I need to figure something very soon. I still need simple ideas to build an aviary.
My space is about 5 feet wide and can be as long as I wish and probably 6 feet high.

My backyard is pretty safe for them. They just walk around the cages and go back in the cages shortly. My cat Jerry went after one of the the first time he met them but after me getting after him for that he is cool with them  I still want to have some fliers! May be in future after an aviary.

By the way what is "trap-trained"? Also I odnt know how old they are or if they are homing pigeons(how can yo tell?)

Also thank you for care taking info, I had no idea about their needs for vitamins, calcium and all that other stuff  I bought them some mix-seed food and also crushed seashells for calcium. Never thought of the vegetables like spinach  sounds like a good idea I will try giving them some veggies.

The mix I got for them has too many big corn pieces in it. They dont eat the corn! I was surprised that mix would have so much of that huge corn! it is advertised as pigeon food!

What do you guys feed them? Any particular brand or mixture you make?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't know that about flights. My birds don't eat the corn either, they eat the Milo and the black oil seeds.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*They don't need corn when it's hot outside*

My pigeons are eating almost no corn at all right now as it is the middle of summer. When the weather turns cold, they will want more corn as it helps keep them warm by fattening them up alittle. You should be able to find pigeon feed with no corn as a summer feed. Sometimes it's hard to find any that is not racing or conditioning feed which has too many peas for most birds. It's difficult to find a mix that the birds will eat completely.

As for the white pigeon, it could be a mixed breed. I don't think it's a homer but it could be at least part homer. Could be a utility king (not a show king) or again a mix. Hard to say without a size comparison with another bird and the stance is odd but could have just caught a funny pose. Actually looks a bit like a Thai Laugher or Roller too. Hard to say.

Bill


----------



## doveshawaii (Jul 5, 2014)

Need help know what kind of pigeons I have but I dont know how to put a picture of them on here


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi doveshawaii,
Welcome to PT.
Please start your own thread to ask for IDing your birds which you can do easily. Goto pigeons.biz/forums/ and click on the right forum. For general discussions it is pigeons.biz/forums/f5/. When you open the page there's new thread button on top left. Click it to start a new thread of your own.

Please read FAQ on top on how to use this forum.

For pics from FAQ...
The administrator may allow you to use the attachment feature of this forum, which gives you the ability to attach files of certain types to your posts. This could be an image, a text document, a zip file etc. There will be a limit to the file size of any attachments you make.

To attach a file to a new post, simply click the [Manage Attachments] button at the bottom of the post composition page, and locate the file that you want to attach from your local hard drive.

After posting, the image attachments may display a thumbnail, depending on the forum settings. To view the contents of the attachment (if it is not already displayed) simply click the filename link that appears next to the attachment icon.
Or you can go to postimg.org,upload your pic and paste the direct link of your pic in your thread...
Waiting for pics of your bird/s.


----------

